# Chubby gerbils



## debsam (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone give me some advice? I have two gerbils - both male and brothers. We have had them now since April and I had some trouble with aggression when we first got them. However, everything has settled down and we have 2 relatively friendly gerbils now.

The more aggressive gerbil, Honey, is quite a lot larger than his brother - at least twice his size. He is less active and spends most of his time eating or sleeping. We get them out of their aquarium at least once a week for a run around in their balls which Honey quite enjoys but I am concerned that Honey is eating because he is bored. Do I need to be worried about this? I read somewhere that gerbils can't overeat - but chubby doesn't begin to describe Honey. We changed their diet to one with no sunflower seeds (Supreme Gerri Gerbil food) and for treats, I occasionally give him organic corn flakes which he really likes. About once a fortnight, he gets a single pumpkin seed as a major treat. Once a week they get given a sprout leaf and a small bit of cabbage leaf and I occasionally give them a small piece of apple.

What do people think? Is Honey just 'big-boned'? Do I need to send him to Weight-Watchers?

Thanks in advance

Debra


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Do you have a wheel for them? Yes they chew alot, but you could try a wodent wheel and the panels are replacable for a pretty cheap price..


----------



## debsam (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi

Yes, they have a wheel - they use it as their toilet! Still, it makes cleaning the rest of the cage easier!

Debra


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

re you positive they are both males ??? i know you got them in april but never now with animals 

also is it maybe that the other one isnt actually getting any food ?? what things do you give them to keep them active and busy ??


----------



## debsam (Jun 9, 2009)

I give them cardboard boxes to chew and toilet rolls and the occasional roll from the middle of cling film and aluminium foil as they are thicker than the toilet rolls.

We clean out the cage every 10 days or so and they get to run around in their balls then and we also give them a sand bath then. We also change over some toys in the cage - sometimes we put in a wooden climb-throw toy. But all they seem to do is it fill up with the bedding and bury it - that seems to be their preference.

Milky, the smaller gerbil, does use the wheel on a daily basis. He is generally more active. He is also more affectionate to us and probably the less dominant gerbil. He is about half the size of Honey now.

We have a Pets at Home gerbilarium for them - the bottom is a plastic aquarium type cage whilst they have 2 upper levels upon which the wheel, water and food is placed. They have a plastic tube to run through/hide in/chew to bits and a coconut home but there isn't really that much room for anything else.

I know I can't be 100% certain that they are both male but they both seem to have quite large male bits at their rear. However, if Honey is a female, he/she is going through the longest gerbil pregnancy in history!!


----------



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have the same problem but my with girl gerbils, one is chubby the other one is a healthy size.

I tried to get the chubby one to use a ball but she doesn't get it she just sits there.


----------



## debsam (Jun 9, 2009)

Honey loves being in his ball once we get him into it. He zooms around the kitchen like Michael Schumaker avoiding obstacles like a real pro. He would win a gold medal in Gerbil Balling in the Gerbil Olympics! He doesn't like getting into it though in the first place.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Could you maybe post pics? Have you weighed them?

Gerbils will overeat if given the chance and if Honey is very big, it could be very unhealthy for him. Have you tried pulling him out every night for a couple of weeks for about 10-15 minutes? He will lose weight this way.


----------



## debsam (Jun 9, 2009)

How big should an adult gerbil ideally be? How heavy? I will try and convince them to stand on the scales this evening to get weighed!

Someone saw Honey this morning and thought that he was as big as a hamster.


----------



## debsam (Jun 9, 2009)

OK, well if you'd been in our kitchen half an hour ago, you'd all have had the biggest laugh! Trying to weigh two gerbils and keep them in the same place to be photographed!!

Anyway, I finally worked out a way to do it - I weighted them inside their balls and then weighed the balls empty - and the results are: -

Honey - 111g Milky - 72g

I'll download the photos from the camera after I've got the kids to bed. (A task slightly more difficult than trying to photograph 2 hyperactive gerbils!!).


----------



## debsam (Jun 9, 2009)

No chance of getting the photos tonight - I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

debsam said:


> OK, well if you'd been in our kitchen half an hour ago, you'd all have had the biggest laugh! Trying to weigh two gerbils and keep them in the same place to be photographed!!
> 
> Anyway, I finally worked out a way to do it - I weighted them inside their balls and then weighed the balls empty - and the results are: -
> 
> ...


It's a nightmare trying to weigh them isn't it? :lol:

Milky is absolutely fine weight wise. Honey is probably a lil bit overweight but i wouldn't worry about that as long as he's happy and healthy


----------

